# Zwei MSN Konten auf dem gleichen Rechner



## Sadi al Wadidrah (6. Januar 2007)

Hallo zusammen

Kann ich auf einem Rechner mit zwei MSN-Konten gleichzeitig online sein?

Eine gangbare Möglichkeit ist, wenn man den WindowsMessenger parallel zum LiveMessenger laufen lässt.

Aber ich will zweimal mit dem LiveMessenger online sein.

Kann man Windows irgendwie sagen, dass man einen Prozess zum zweiten Mal starten darf, obwohl er sich selbst ein zweites Mal nicht zulässt?

grz Sadi


----------



## Norbert Eder (6. Januar 2007)

Nein, meinem Wissensstand zufolge ist dies weder mit dem Windows Messenger noch mit dem Windows Live Messenger möglich. Ausser du verwendest ein Tool á la Miranda. Hier kannst du mit mehreren Benutzern unterschiedlicher Protokolle online sein.


----------

